# WD Cavier Green RMA query



## masterkd (Mar 22, 2017)

I bought one WD Green 2TB internal drive in Aug 2015. Recently the drive started causing problem. Sometimes when I am copying files to the drive it freezes and does not copy anything at all. It also causes the whole system to freeze as well. And sometimes the drive is not detected at all. Today I checked the drive health in Defraggler and it is showing 133 relocated sector count. I believe the drive is gone bad. As the drive is still under warranty I like to know if WD will accept RMA in this case. Also what is the RMA procedure and approximate time taken for RMA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Post a screenshot of crystaldiskinfo(use portable zip version,no need to install).


----------



## masterkd (Mar 23, 2017)

*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16734&d=1490211241
Here it is!!


----------



## ZTR (Mar 23, 2017)

masterkd said:


> View attachment 16733
> Here it is!!


Change the raw values to decimal from hexadecimal to get the actual value of reallocated sector count

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 23, 2017)

masterkd said:


> I bought one WD Green 2TB internal drive in Aug 2015. Recently the drive started causing problem. Sometimes when I am copying files to the drive it freezes and does not copy anything at all. It also causes the whole system to freeze as well. And sometimes the drive is not detected at all. Today I checked the drive health in Defraggler and it is showing 133 relocated sector count. I believe the drive is gone bad. As the drive is still under warranty I like to know if WD will accept RMA in this case. Also what is the RMA procedure and approximate time taken for RMA.



Call WD TollFree and ask them for RMA. They will create a RMA for replacement. Its that simple. No questions asked. You can ask them for home pickup or go to their nearest drop point and submit the drive there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2017)

Current & Worst values for Reallocated Sectors Count(133) already fell below Threshold value(140) so HDD has already failed S.M.A.R.T. parameters.For future reference one can get a replacement if these values are nearing Threshold value(e.g. if it was 150 instead of 133,WD should have no issue). However for Seagate,a failed test from their own seagate disk utility is required(which i think it will give if values are very close to threshold value).


----------

